# New Feature: Blogs



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2008)

Just added for Supporting Members and above.

Blog FAQ    	The Blog system gives you your own personal space at MartialTalk.Com. Depending on how the administrator has configured the blog, you will be able to create your own entries and control who may view them.     	

General Blog Usage
Reading and Posting Entries

See the FAQ for all the info.
Enjoy.


----------



## Drac (Jul 8, 2008)

I am STILL overwhelmed...


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2008)

Drac said:


> I am STILL overwhelmed...


 

Same here


----------



## LanJie (Jul 8, 2008)

It sounds like a great idea.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 8, 2008)

Bob - is there a way to move a draft to a post in the Blogs?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2008)

edit it, then scroll way down under Misc. Options and change status to Publish On, then save.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 9, 2008)

Cool, thanks!  Got it!


----------

